# Inzaghi shock:"Non puoi pensare di dominare l'Empoli". Video.



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

*Inzaghi shock:"Non puoi pensare di dominare l'Empoli". Video.*

La frase shock di Inzaghi pronunciata ieri (che abbiamo prontamente riportato nel topic delle dichiarazioni post partita) dopo il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Non puoi pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro". 

Video QUI -) video.sky.it/sport/calcio-italiano/filippo_inzaghi/v231854.vid

copiare ed incollare il link nella barra degli indirizzi del browser


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La frase shock di Inzaghi pronunciata ieri (che abbiamo prontamente riportato nel topic delle dichiarazioni post partita) dopo il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Non puoi pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".
> 
> Video QUI -) video.sky.it/sport/calcio-italiano/filippo_inzaghi/v231854.vid
> 
> copiare ed incollare il link nella barra degli indirizzi del browser



Spero venga spedito sulla luna il prima possibile. Nessuno prima d'ora nella storia del Milan si era mai permesso di dire simili fandonie.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La frase shock di Inzaghi pronunciata ieri (che abbiamo prontamente riportato nel topic delle dichiarazioni post partita) dopo il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Non puoi pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".
> 
> Video QUI -) video.sky.it/sport/calcio-italiano/filippo_inzaghi/v231854.vid
> 
> copiare ed incollare il link nella barra degli indirizzi del browser



Ecco perchè i giocatori giochicchiano d'altronde non si può vincere contro i temibili dell'Empoli,che vergogna.


----------



## Butcher (16 Febbraio 2015)

Questa dichiarazione è assolutamente inaccettabile. Qualunque dirigente serio di una grande squadra lo silurerebbe all'istante (alla luce dei risultati, inoltre)!


----------



## Heaven (16 Febbraio 2015)

Rinchiudetelo. Non è più lecchinaggio ma pura stupidità.


ma è possibile che Galliani\Berlusconi non lo rimproverino per queste dichiarazioni? Sono allucinanti


----------



## The P (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La frase shock di Inzaghi pronunciata ieri (che abbiamo prontamente riportato nel topic delle dichiarazioni post partita) dopo il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Non puoi pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".
> 
> Video QUI -) video.sky.it/sport/calcio-italiano/filippo_inzaghi/v231854.vid
> 
> copiare ed incollare il link nella barra degli indirizzi del browser



ma poi dice sempre "la squadra è in crescita" ma dove? A parole sue dovrebbe essere in crescita costante partita dopo partita, e invece cadiamo sempre più in basso.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Febbraio 2015)

Quando ci fu Milan-Juventus d'andata, nel post-partita l'uomo-bresaola più o meno disse che "tanto era impossibile vincere, la Juventus è di un altro pianeta" etc.
Vialli gli disse che di certo non aveva torto, però gli suggerì anche di non dirlo così esplicitamente perchè rischia di trasferire questa mentalità ai giocatori. e questo è un male, perchè se ti convinci di non potercela fare...non ce la farai

E lì si parlava di Juve. Quel concetto lo sta estendendo a TUTTE le squadre del campionato. 
Di conseguenza anche un Empoli diventa una corazzata contro cui questo piccolo milan può far poco.
Cioè oltre a non farli giocare li sta distruggendo nella mente, complimenti

Che sciagura stò Inzaghi....sarebbe in grado di creare problemi di autostima pure a Cristiano ronaldo


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Non ci credo che l'ha detto veramente... 

Un morto che parla..


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Quando ci fu Milan-Juventus d'andata, nel post-partita l'uomo-bresaola più o meno disse che "tanto era impossibile vincere, la Juventus è di un altro pianeta" etc.
> Vialli gli disse che di certo non aveva torto, però gli suggerì anche di non dirlo così esplicitamente perchè rischia di trasferire questa mentalità ai giocatori. e questo è un male, perchè se ti convinci di non potercela fare...non ce la farai
> 
> E lì si parlava di Juve. Quel concetto lo sta estendendo a TUTTE le squadre del campionato.
> ...



E' da Settembre che dico che questo pensa in piccolo. Anzi, in minuscolo.

Qualcuno dovrebbe fermarlo. Dovrebbero intervenire direttamente dalla Federazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Spero venga spedito sulla luna il prima possibile. Nessuno prima d'ora nella storia del Milan si era mai permesso di dire simili fandonie.



Magari fossero fandonie!!...alla luce dei fatti è perfino vero...


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La frase shock di Inzaghi pronunciata ieri (che abbiamo prontamente riportato nel topic delle dichiarazioni post partita) dopo il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Non puoi pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".
> 
> Video QUI -) video.sky.it/sport/calcio-italiano/filippo_inzaghi/v231854.vid
> 
> copiare ed incollare il link nella barra degli indirizzi del browser



Questa dichiarazione è vergognosa non solo per l'allenatore del Milan ma per un allenatore in generale, anche di terza categoria.
Mentalità da perdente. Rimango davvero shockato soprattutto pensando a quello che era Pippo da giocatore. Mi sarei aspettato fosse inesperto, magari incapace, ma la mentalità è davvero imbarazzante. Se l'allenatore è così come potete pensare che i giocatori scendano in campo per vincere con gli occhi della tigre?
Basta, ogni intervista sarebbe meritevole dell'esonero.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2015)

Questo è pazzo. Ha detto che, siccome l'Empoli meritava di vincere 2 volte a Roma, non si può dominarlo a S.Siro.

Ma è fuori di testa...non può allenare manco in D.


----------



## Marilson (16 Febbraio 2015)

io credo che Inzaghi stesso non si renda conto di cosa sta facendo alla sua stessa persona. Dov'è quello che inseguiva il record di Muller a ogni costo? dov'è quella fame?


----------



## Pivellino (16 Febbraio 2015)

Riflettendo..... è vero.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ormai niente più mi sorprende. Questa stagione sarà ricordata alla storia per risultati scadenti e figure di melma a gogo. Spero solo che dalla prossima, si incominci veramente a tirare fuori un progetto che ci permetta di diventare competitivi, spendendo soldi per allenatore e giocatori.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Febbraio 2015)

da uno che copia la tesia da barone mi aspetto questo ed altro


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2015)

Una frase cosi al Milan è da licenziamento per giusta causa, non scherziamo


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La frase shock di Inzaghi pronunciata ieri (che abbiamo prontamente riportato nel topic delle dichiarazioni post partita) dopo il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Non puoi pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".
> 
> Video QUI -) video.sky.it/sport/calcio-italiano/filippo_inzaghi/v231854.vid
> 
> copiare ed incollare il link nella barra degli indirizzi del browser



Inutile girarci intorno,sono dichiarazioni folli e da licenziamento immediato.


----------



## smallball (16 Febbraio 2015)

e' da esonero immediato e licenziamento per giusta causa


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Febbraio 2015)

E si criticava Acciuga...


----------



## folletto (16 Febbraio 2015)

Imbarazzante, stiamo toccando livelli bassissimi, infimi

Cacciate sto scandalo o si rischia la B


----------



## Milano siamo noi (16 Febbraio 2015)

ragazzi ma l avete mai sentito in un intervista da calciatore????....questo è una capra ...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Febbraio 2015)

Magari gli farei anche notare che da dominare a farsi ridicolizzare ci sono delle vie di mezzo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Febbraio 2015)

sono andato a caricarmi il video perché non ci volevo credere....altro che provinciale,questo è da lega pro


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Febbraio 2015)

maledeto Galliani.. povero Filippo... sto vedendo cadere un idolo


----------



## Djici (16 Febbraio 2015)

immaginate se allenava il cesena di tuno...

"siamo venuti a firenze per provare a subirne meno di 5" 

ho pensa che sta ancora "allenando" la primavera...


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2015)

dominare l'empoli con questa squadra è un'utopia...


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

up


----------



## Love (16 Febbraio 2015)

Può anche essere vero quello che dice...ma non lo devi dire...ma che mentalità dai ai tuoi giocatori...è un perdente...ma come ha fatto a fare la carriera che ha fatto con questa mentalità...senza parole...mamma mia...


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Febbraio 2015)

Con la società che non lo caccerà nemmeno a piangere fino a fine stagione se dovessimo perdere col Cesena inizierei a preoccuparmi non poco ...


----------



## AndrasWave (16 Febbraio 2015)

Inaccettabile. Perdente fino al midollo. Ma Inzaghi ce l'ha una dignità?


----------



## folletto (16 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Con la società che non lo caccerà nemmeno a piangere fino a fine stagione se dovessimo perdere col Cesena inizierei a preoccuparmi non poco ...



Io un po' già mi preoccupo. Qualsiasi altra società lo avrebbe cacciato dopo la partita col Torino seguita dalle sue allucinanti dichiarazioni. Pelato e Nano invece se ne fregano lasciandoci in balia di questa disgrazia


----------



## gheorghehagi (16 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque a parte l'evidente incapacità di allenare e di gestire situazioni critiche come questa dobbiamo considerare che sta lavorando in un clima insopportabile che metterebbe in crisi chiunque...io personalmente non riuscirei a proporre un sistema di gioco o anche solo farmi ascoltare perché perdi credibilità nei confronti della dirigenza e dei tifosi che purtroppo sono stati abituati troppo bene...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2015)

Perdonalo Herbert, perché non sa quello che dice.


----------



## Alex (16 Febbraio 2015)

vergogna infinita


----------



## The Ripper (16 Febbraio 2015)

Non ho visto la partita e mi ero perso queste perle.
La dirigenza che cavolo fa?
Fosse stato Allegri l'avrebbero cacciato via a pedate...


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

Dovrebbe licenziarsi da solo


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Febbraio 2015)

A livorno sarebbero già volati schiaffi e pugni da tempo... che vergogna


----------



## iceman. (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe licenziarsi da solo



Ma secondo me si autocelebra davanti allo specchio la mattina quando si alza..

A premium ieri hanno detto che a fine primo tempo (dopo il gol di destro) inzaghi sorrideva.


----------



## iceman. (16 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> A livorno sarebbero già volati schiaffi e pugni da tempo... che vergogna



Questo ha praticamente finito di allenare dopo il Milan, al limite riprenderà dalla Lega Pro o come Gattuso in Grecia...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ma perché non c'è mai un contraddittorio? Perché ha sempre la possibilità di sparare *** zate liberamente?


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Febbraio 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> Comunque a parte l'evidente incapacità di allenare e di gestire situazioni critiche come questa dobbiamo considerare che *sta lavorando in un clima insopportabile che metterebbe in crisi chiunque*...io personalmente non riuscirei a proporre un sistema di gioco o anche solo farmi ascoltare perché perdi credibilità nei confronti della dirigenza e dei tifosi che purtroppo sono stati abituati troppo bene...


beh ha avuto l'estate + i primi 4 mesi per lavorare in tranquillità, con dirigenza e giocatori dalla sua parte


----------



## diavolo (16 Febbraio 2015)

Se questa dichiarazione l'avesse fatta Un altro tecnico lo avrebbero crocifisso in sala mensa a Milanello.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Claudio Brachino per Sportmediaset: "Inzaghi ha parlato dell'Empoli come se fosse il Barcellona"


----------



## Marchisio89 (16 Febbraio 2015)

La cosa assurda é che questo qui da calciatore ha vinto quasi tutto.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda é che questo qui da calciatore ha vinto quasi tutto.



Fare il calciatore e l'allenatore sono due cose molto molto diverse, non a caso non è detto che chi è bravo a fare il primo sia poi bravo a fare il secondo oppure non serve una grande carriera da calciatore per diventare un grande tecnico. 

E' come parlare del mare, lo puoi conoscere quanto vuoi ma un conto è fare il mozzo e un altro è fare il capitano. Sempre di calcio si parla, ma tra il calciatore ed il tecnico c'è un abisso.

Inzaghi può avere ambizioni e fame quanto vuole, ma se poi non sa che pesci pigliare ogni santo giorno.


----------



## Marchisio89 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Fare il calciatore e l'allenatore sono due cose molto molto diverse, non a caso non è detto che chi è bravo a fare il primo sia poi bravo a fare il secondo oppure non serve una grande carriera da calciatore per diventare un grande tecnico.
> 
> E' come parlare del mare, lo puoi conoscere quanto vuoi ma un conto è fare il mozzo e un altro è fare il capitano. Sempre di calcio si parla, ma tra il calciatore ed il tecnico c'è un abisso.
> 
> Inzaghi può avere ambizioni e fame quanto vuole, ma se poi non sa che pesci pigliare ogni santo giorno.


Mi riferivo alla sua mentalitá da perdente (o mette semplicemente le mani avanti?), uno che ha vinto tutto non puó dire certe cose a mio modo di vedere. Lo puo pensare, ma non dirlo ai media.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Pippo cosa combini...


----------



## Montag84 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La frase shock di Inzaghi pronunciata ieri (che abbiamo prontamente riportato nel topic delle dichiarazioni post partita) dopo il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Non puoi pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".
> 
> Video QUI -) video.sky.it/sport/calcio-italiano/filippo_inzaghi/v231854.vid
> 
> copiare ed incollare il link nella barra degli indirizzi del browser




Beh, ma se non lo sa lui che sta fino alle 20 del sabato sera a studiare l'Empoli a Milanello chi lo deve sapere? UNA SETTIMANA hai avuto per studiarti una squadra che per quanto gioca bene rischia comunque di retrocedere, CAPRA!


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se questa dichiarazione l'avesse fatta Un altro tecnico lo avrebbero crocifisso in sala mensa a Milanello.
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se l'avesse fatta Seedorf i giornalai si sarebbero scatenati senza pietà


----------



## gheorghehagi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> beh ha avuto l'estate + i primi 4 mesi per lavorare in tranquillità, con dirigenza e giocatori dalla sua parte



in 4/5 mesi volete rimettere le cose a posto...allora non vi serve un allenatore ma denzel washington in "il sapore della vittoria-uniti si vince"


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Febbraio 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> in 4/5 mesi volete rimettere le cose a posto...allora non vi serve un allenatore ma denzel washington in "il sapore della vittoria-uniti si vince"


lo abbiamo detto tante volte, seedorf senza preparazione estiva, all'esordio totale come allenatore ha fatto un girone di ritorno dignitoso, sia come punti che come gioco. E senza la tranquillità di cui ha goduto inzaghi fino a 1 mese fa.

se dopo 7 mesi ti trovi all'11esimo posto e giochi da schifo quali scusanti ci sono? 
ha bisogno di maturare? benissimo, lo faccia in altri contesti. il milan non è un polisportiva locale a disposizione di inzaghi


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Febbraio 2015)

Sentito ieri sera su Kiti Kaka. Mi stava venendo un coccolone, tipo quello del signor Poveracci.


----------



## de sica (17 Febbraio 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> in 4/5 mesi volete rimettere le cose a posto...allora non vi serve un allenatore ma denzel washington in "il sapore della vittoria-uniti si vince"



Allora tu spiegami perché qualsiasi altro allenatore sarebbe stato cacciato a pedate nel deretano, mentre questo signore ha il diritto di rimanere su questa panchina. Perché si chiama Filippo Inzaghi? basta con i crediti


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Febbraio 2015)

Pellegatti ha detto che "Inzaghi è stato il primo a capire che questo Milan può solo giocare in contropiede"


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Febbraio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Pellegatti ha detto che "Inzaghi è stato il primo a capire che questo Milan può solo giocare in contropiede"



ha detto anche che se dovesse venire esonerato sarebbe una decisione soffertissima soprattutto da parte del presidente Berluscoooni...

Questo vuol dire che per lo meno a fine anno l'esonero è certo


----------



## Albijol (17 Febbraio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Pellegatti ha detto che "Inzaghi è stato il primo a capire che questo Milan può solo giocare in contropiede"



Ma allora come mai Seedorf che aveva una squadra ben più scarsa giocava propositivo e faceva molti più punti? Magia nera?


----------



## dyablo65 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma allora come mai Seedorf che aveva una squadra ben più scarsa giocava propositivo e faceva molti più punti? Magia nera?



no perche' era piccolo nero e tarchiato

lui non ci riesce perche' e' alto biondo e con gli occhi celesti .


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Febbraio 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> in 4/5 mesi volete rimettere le cose a posto...allora non vi serve un allenatore ma denzel washington in "il sapore della vittoria-uniti si vince"



Tra il "mettere le cose a posto" e portare la squadra nella parte destra della classifica, peggiorarla fino allo stremo dal punto di vista del gioco, ci passa un mare.


----------



## gheorghehagi (18 Febbraio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Allora tu spiegami perché qualsiasi altro allenatore sarebbe stato cacciato a pedate nel deretano, mentre questo signore ha il diritto di rimanere su questa panchina. Perché si chiama Filippo Inzaghi? basta con i crediti



ma senza soldi e con questi giocatori chi vuoi che venga...tanto vale aspettare e racimolare qualche altro calciatore per far crescere un po' l'appeal in modo tale da invogliare un allenatore serio ad abbracciare la causa milan...


----------



## nazdravi (18 Febbraio 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> ma senza soldi e con questi giocatori chi vuoi che venga...tanto vale aspettare e racimolare qualche altro calciatore per far crescere un po' l'appeal in modo tale da invogliare un allenatore serio ad abbracciare la causa milan...



Ma che appeal vuoi creare? Con Paletta e Bocchetti?

Ci barrichiamo in casa ad ogni partita che si giochi con Juve, Empoli o Cesena. 
Inzaghi devi andartene, sei il peggior allenatore del mondo senza dignità. 

Per me ha cancellato tutto quello di buono che ha fatto da calciatore. Ti odio. E per fortuna che Allegri lo ha fatto smettere sennò starebbe ancora in panchina a pretendere un posto da titolare. La dignità nello smettere non ce l'ha mai avuta, nè da calciatore nè da allenatore.


----------



## gheorghehagi (19 Febbraio 2015)

nazdravi ha scritto:


> Ma che appeal vuoi creare? Con Paletta e Bocchetti?
> 
> Ci barrichiamo in casa ad ogni partita che si giochi con Juve, Empoli o Cesena.
> Inzaghi devi andartene, sei il peggior allenatore del mondo senza dignità.
> ...



forse non stiamo parlando della stessa squadra...questo milan non ha interpreti per giocare in maniera diversa da come sta giocando adesso


----------



## nazdravi (19 Febbraio 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> forse non stiamo parlando della stessa squadra...questo milan non ha interpreti per giocare in maniera diversa da come sta giocando adesso



Il Milan non sta giocando adesso. Non so che sport faccia Inzaghi ma di sicuro non è calcio.


----------



## gheorghehagi (19 Febbraio 2015)

nazdravi ha scritto:


> Il Milan non sta giocando adesso. Non so che sport faccia Inzaghi ma di sicuro non è calcio.



ma come non si vede?!...è il calcio di mazzarri questo...tutti in difesa e poi contropiede


----------



## Djici (19 Febbraio 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> forse non stiamo parlando della stessa squadra...questo milan non ha interpreti per giocare in maniera diversa da come sta giocando adesso



su certe cose potrei pure essere daccordo ma in fondo questo milan e "costruito" come quello dell anno scorso.

kaka -> menez
taarabt -> cerci
balo -> destro/torres

in piu abbiamo bonaventura.

quidi pure l'anno scorso eravamo una squadra da contropiede... eppure con seedorf abbiamo visto una squadra capace di essere padrone del gioco... non dico come lo era il barca di guardiola... ma nemmeno lo schifo visto con inzaghi.

e pure se la tattica scelta da inzaghi fosse il contropiede ci potrebbe pure stare (anche se una squadra che si chiama Milan dovrebbe sempre fare il gioco) ma almeno lo facesse in modo decente... squadra corta e giocatori che danno l'anima... come lo fanno le squadre di mourinho.

invece da noi non esiste nessun movimento studiato... ne quelli difensivi ne quelli offensivi... niente di niente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> ma senza soldi e con questi giocatori chi vuoi che venga...tanto vale aspettare e racimolare qualche altro calciatore per far crescere un po' l'appeal in modo tale da invogliare un allenatore serio ad abbracciare la causa milan...



Questo Milan come rosa non invidia nulla al Napoli, non diciamo sciocchezze.


----------



## dyablo65 (19 Febbraio 2015)

se inzaghi facesse il contropiede farebbe attaccare i difensori..

mi spiegate chi potrebbe lanciare un pallone decente per un eventuale contropiede ?

lo schema palla a menez e tutti dietro non sempre funziona anche perche' il piu' delle volte menez vaga per il centrocampo oppure fa dei deliziosi retropassaggi ...

la verita' e' che lui non sa quello che fa e al momento e' incapace di intendere e di volere senno' se ne sarebbe gia' andato.


----------

